# How to find a decent walk-in / family doctor who is open to TRT



## frunobulax (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm 30 years old living in Toronto Canada and have the symptoms of low testosterone/hormone imbalance. My father has been on TRT since he was in his 30's for extremely low T and suffered from the exact same symptoms I'm experiencing now. He's been on my case about getting this checked so I finally went to a walk-in clinic and explained this to the doctor and asked to get my blood work done to check for testosterone and hormone levels. He immediately becomes doubtful and goes on about "we can't check for this and this vitamin unless you pay and I already know your test will come back completely normal" (this is not a family doctor, this is a walk-in clinic doctor seeing me for the first time). I explain further the symptoms I'm experiencing and he ends up writing me off for a blood test that checks sugar, some vitamins, mono, lyme disease, west nile virus, basically everything except what I went for. I've been to two other walk-in clinics and it's been the same story, essentially being refused to have my hormone levels checked for some reason.








Does anyone here have experience with this situation? Or does anyone have a doctor that is familiar with HRT or is there a clinic where you can go to get your blood work done without needing a referral from a GP? I have no idea why this is such a hassle, I don't look like a bodybuilder or an athlete by any means so I can't suspect that they think I'm trying to 'abuse' an HRT prescription or something. To be fair I look much younger than 30 but c'mon, I specifically put off bringing up any hormonal issues with a doctor until I was 30 to avoid this situation. Luckily for my dad he never had issues finding a doctor that tested his hormones straight away before putting him on a cocktail of depression medications and other things, but he's in another province so going to his GP isn't really an option for me. I own a car so I'd be willing to travel essentially anywhere in the GTA for a good doctor. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated, it's been a demeaning experience dealing with doctors here and I'm not sure what else I can do. Thanks a ton!


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2020)

You said your dad lives in another province, so I'm assuming Canada? Not sure what GTA is.

Why don't you see your regular doctor instead of a walk in? Or an Endocrinologist? Again, not sure where you live, but in America I highly doubt ANY walk in clinic would go down the hormone treatment path. I'm assuming Canada would be similar, if that's where you live.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 14, 2020)

get tested......if you low enough....they should prescribe you

thats all


----------



## Beserker (Jan 14, 2020)

What the above brothers said and I would add that you can shop for doctors... wait... you’re in a socialist county, never mind.


----------



## frunobulax (Jan 14, 2020)

Beserker said:


> What the above brothers said and I would add that you can shop for doctors... wait... you’re in a socialist county, never mind.



Oh trust me I know lol, we don't pay for walk-in visits, but the service provided is so bad I'd rather pay


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Not sure what GTA is.



Grand Theft Auto...jezus dude


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 15, 2020)

Maybe you should apply for public health-care insurance. With it, you don't have to pay for most health-care services.


----------



## frunobulax (Jan 15, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Grand Theft Auto...jezus dude



Toronto is pretty much grand theft auto at this point


----------



## German89 (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in the area... I got a beautiful story for you.... And I have a doctor now thats working with me. I might just swap over to him for all my needs. 


Maybe say to the doctor you're using steroids. Please check hormones. And they should do the panel for you?  My family doctor, british ****.. shot me down. And sent me for a ultrasound instead. Which lead to fukking surgery. The OBGYN tested my hormones, said they're normal.   I never got to see the numbers. 

In sept. I had surgery ... did follow up in nov. I asked for hormones to be checked, with the OBGYN. Refused. Said I was fine and normal. I told him, I'm hoping on cycle soon. Said, "bad idea". Told him I'm doing it anyway. 

We have a doctor here that's competed.  I found him after my surgery.. I knew about him but, didnt know where he was any more.  He was absolutely okay with ordering my blood work, and checking my bloods every month.


----------



## frunobulax (Jan 15, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'm in the area... I got a beautiful story for you.... And I have a doctor now thats working with me. I might just swap over to him for all my needs.
> 
> 
> Maybe say to the doctor you're using steroids. Please check hormones. And they should do the panel for you?  My family doctor, british ****.. shot me down. And sent me for a ultrasound instead. Which lead to fukking surgery. The OBGYN tested my hormones, said they're normal.   I never got to see the numbers.
> ...



Our health care system allows doctors to take their patients hostage, have a concern about your health and want something checked out? Better hope your doctor is in a good mood... what a joke.

I'm glad it worked out for you, I might just end up dropping the cash on a visit to a men's health / anti-aging clinic rather than going through the gauntlet of Toronto family doctors. Essentially 350 dollars to see a doctor that knows wtf they're talking about when it comes to hormones and doesn't assume you're a moron because you want to get your levels checked. A very small price to pay one time for something that could potentially be life changing for me.


----------



## German89 (Jan 16, 2020)

frunobulax said:


> Our health care system allows doctors to take their patients hostage, have a concern about your health and want something checked out? Better hope your doctor is in a good mood... what a joke.
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for you, I might just end up dropping the cash on a visit to a men's health / anti-aging clinic rather than going through the gauntlet of Toronto family doctors. Essentially 350 dollars to see a doctor that knows wtf they're talking about when it comes to hormones and doesn't assume you're a moron because you want to get your levels checked. A very small price to pay one time for something that could potentially be life changing for me.



If that's what you have to do then do it. 

Our health system is royally ****ed and clogged. It's disgusting. A disgrace.   My hands are so bad from carpel tunnel. This dick lost my appointment to get the nerve test done. Now I go for xrays. See him next week. Like jesus christ. It's a bloody Mary go round.

If you have the time to travel. I can give you the doctor I see about 2hrs south of t.o.


----------



## Grinch (Mar 3, 2020)

Healthcare isn't easy no matter what country you live in less you can afford some bangerang insurance. I go through the va and it's a nightmare 100 %of the time. Started eating for civilian insurance and nothing has really changed. I heard a guy had a few blood panels from a private lab done over the course of about 8 months. Each panel said essentially the same thing, which was that his test was low. The VA says 238 is still within normal range on the low end. The civilian primary care says its low but, he doesn't treat that. A shady crossfit gym in the next city over says for 500 bucks a shady doc that just graduated med school will write you a script from a compounding pharmacy and then he will do cleans and snatches with you. I guess to sweeten the deal. Like he gave a ****. 
But, that's just one story among many.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 4, 2020)

Try using google earth, i know in the usa it works, but using google earth search in your area for compounding pharmacies, see which ones pop up and call them and ask who they compound testosterone for, get their names and number and give them a call....

Not sure it works like that in ur area


----------

